
How To Make Facebook, FedEx, And Amazon More Fun  - thomaspun
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/27/facebook-fedex-amazon-fun/
======
defen
I predict a future where people, frustrated by the ambiguity, lack of
direction, and disconnection from cultural traditions seemingly inherent in
modern life, just play games all day.

~~~
_delirium
Somehow the future seems even more dystopian when, instead of _actual_ games
that might have some artistry, design, and cultural value behind them, the
game they play is The Facebook FedEx Game.

------
benologist
<http://armorgames.com/play/2893/achievement-unlocked>

------
brown9-2
This article feels like it was heavily "inspired" by Jesse Schell's talk at
DICE 2010:

[http://gigaom.com/2010/02/22/video-reality-tv-iphone-the-
fut...](http://gigaom.com/2010/02/22/video-reality-tv-iphone-the-future-of-
technology-why-its-all-a-game/)

~~~
Batsu
On top of this, has everyone really being "going Gaga for game mechanics" ?

I had no idea the noted sites have had achievements. Upon noting this, I still
have no inclination to venture to them.

------
wakeupthedawn
This is another person who doesn't understand real Facebook users (as opposed
to the people who just joined so they could "participate in social
networking") at all. A leaderboard ranking your connections is an idiotic
idea.

 _Having more friends generally equates to greater personal satisfaction with
Facebook and in real life_

This is the case only because the Facebook accounts of real users are actually
a reflection of their real-life social networks. Those who are happy and
outgoing in real life are likely to have larger networks of friends and
acquiantances, which results in more Facebook friends. They do not "friend"
random people, nor do they "make" friends on Facebook.

